

Survey Highlights re: Freelance mobile designers and developers - rbedi
http://rajibedi.tumblr.com/post/33653543392/survey-results-re-freelance-mobile-designers-and

======
rbedi
Direct link to survey:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?pli=1&formk...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?pli=1&formkey=dGpMSzZDdnE3UFl1c1p2VEU0Z1RQQ1E6MQ#gid=0)

